# Could Not Play Recordings on TV1 But I Could Sling



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I was going to watch a couple of recordings today and could not. I had watched a couple earlier and then had to turn it off. When I turned it back on and selected a recording to watch there was nothing. I clicked on Cancel and it showed the proper amount of time. I then did a fast forward and the correct amount of time was indicated. However, even at 300X the time advance as very slow. I tried several recordings to no avail. Just for grins I picked up my phone, connected and watched a program. A movie was recording and I didn't want to interupt it just in case. After the movie, which I saw bits and pieces of while recording, would not play back. I tried a couple of other programs that I had watched previously and was saving. Nothing. Red button time. And that fixed it. And I was not having any problems with this 3rd 922 on S109. Oh well.


----------

